# BBC Horizon - Genetics programme



## Copepod (Oct 26, 2010)

As I missed the BBC2 TV programme Horizon "Miracle Cure? A Decade of the Human Genome" last night, I found it online at http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00vm2d5 where it will be availble for next 25 days (from 26th Oct 2010)

It considers the impact of genetics on people with three conditions - cystic fibrosis (CFTR gene), cancer (BRAC gene) and alcholism; explains how some condtions are caused by faulty genes, but most are caused by a combination of genes (usually several) and environment / behaviour.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 26, 2010)

Foudn it quite interesting, although diabetes was only mentioned as an afterthought. You'd think with 10% of the NHS budget going every year on it, they'd have given it a higher priority.

But seeing what's involved in staying alive with CF, it makes me glad I've only got this. It makes it seem a walk in the park.

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Oct 26, 2010)

It doesn't go one about diabetes all the time - I stated which conditions it covers - but it is a good introduction to genetics. I suspect the conditions were chosen as examples of genetic caused conditions (cystic fibrosis / CF), largely genetic cause conditions (cancers caused by BRAC) and conditions caused by interaction of genetic susceptibility and environmental / social influences (alcholism). Diabetes type 2 probably fall into the last category, and type 1 perhaps nearer to the second category. LADA and MODY are even more firmly in second category. As there is so much discussion of causes of diabetes, it is useful to be well informed about principles of genetics, inheritence etc. At the very least, understanding terms such as gene and genome, is the basis of being able to understand / critically consider news reports, discuss with friends, family, colleagues, random members of public etc. 

Must agree with Robster, though, diabetes is a heck of a lot easier to live with than CF. While it's not nice to be reminded of shortened lifespans with diabetes, parents of kids born with CF have only recently been able to contemplate their children becoming adults - which if perhaps whty they don't automatically get free prescriptions on basis of condition, despite needing huge quantities of medicines.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2010)

I watched this too, thought it was much better than a lot of their recent, very wooly efforts (I used to love the programme back in the 70s/80s/90s). I thought the gene-chip thing was amazing and the cancer drug that didn't cause damage to other cells seems like an amazing breakthrough!


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 26, 2010)

The cutting edge cancer treatments on trial/proposed were amazing. It is rightly one area they need to concentrate on.

I've found this entire series of Horizon far closer to the old style than the previous couple of series too. The last episode about sense and perception and the one before about pre-big bang theories were my sort of programme.

I hope they maintain this format. Far better than a celeb being spoon fed information.

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've just checked and that seems to be the last in the series 

So much for the return of a good thing 

Rob


----------

